# syphin what?



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

ok im lost i when i read that thing i under stood it up to them making a nest what do u mean syphon the whatever, what do i syphon. and what white stuff should i take out so it dosnt mess with the eggs.

as u can see im lost can u guys plz help me in more detail or somth in


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

the eggs, they cannot survive in the parent tank.


----------

